
Ask HN: Healthcare insurance for 2019 ? - dennis_jeeves
I work for a firm with under 20 employees and I have the option to opt out of health care insurance provided by the firm if needed.<p>My employer offered insurance premium for the year 2019 works out to be around $5000 for an individual, which I thought was outrageous.  I&#x27;m tempted to go without insurance but that may not be wise.<p>I&#x27;m interested in insurance plans that cover emergencies only ( not routine visits). Presumably the premiums are lower for plans that just cover emergencies. I&#x27;d be curious as to where the HN crowd in a similar situation as mine ( or say unemployed) obtain their insurance from. Please mention the name of the insurance provider and the plan that you avail.
======
tboyd47
Open enrollment ended 5 days ago, so unless you just got hired, or you had a
baby or something, you're stuck with the plan you have already.

If you're under 30 and wind up not staying with your employer, I'd look into
Catastrophic plans. They are cheaper than any other plan and typically offer
close to the same benefits you get at the lowest coverage level (i.e. Bronze).

------
buffaloo
Look at faith based cooperatives. Seriously.

